# KCNC Denver Sunday Bronco game quality?



## Clarkjwc (Mar 8, 2004)

The Bronco game Sunday at 2:15 started out with very low picture quality
on HD off-air. VHF and Dish feed were not much better.

All was well at about 3 PM.

Did anyone else see this problem?
JC

Drop an email to:
George Racz 
Engineer 
CBS KCNC TV 
1044 Lincoln St. 
Denver CO. 80203 

mailto:[email protected]


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Someone on AVS forums reports that CBS cannot do more then 2 HD games at the same time. Apparently the network bandwith was not available until one of the other games ended.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Hopefully CBS will improve this for next year.


----------



## Clarkjwc (Mar 8, 2004)

Now that I know the question was not a matter of picture quality, but SD versus HD, I can correctly answer your questions. 
Please forward this to all of your HD freinds.
There is an HD production and HD Satellite uplink truck at both games, but there was only one HD uplink satellite transponder available to use. Since the first game ( NYJ / STL Rams ) ran into overtime, the other appropriate markets were still getting the first games HD feed. 
As a result we here in Denver were not able to get an HD feed of the Broncos game because it could not be uplinked in HD from the truck yet. This left us with sending out an upconverted signal of the Broncos SD signal till 2:55:37 PM when the HD truck at the Broncos game was given the use of the HD transponder after the first game was complete.
We can only pass along an HD signal complete with 5.1 audio if it is available to us. Please be assured, we were not asleep at the switch, and if you are not seeing an HD signal from us, it is because for any of a number of technical reasons we cannot.
Hopefully this answers your questions.

George Racz 
Engineer 
CBS KCNC TV 
1044 Lincoln St. 
Denver CO. 80203


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Moving to Broadcast forum, as it's definitely not 921 related.


----------

